# Another vomiting thread...



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Trying to get some suggestions on what might cause sporadic vomiting, of bile only, a few mornings starting about 4 days ago. We woke up, Kahlua had vomited a series of probably 4-5 times within about 10 minutes, little bile spots, in the bedroom. We called the vet... by the time we waited for the doc to call us back she was perfectly normal. Energetic, pink gums, great appetite. I did pull a human hair out of her mouth (eeew) so I'm not sure if that's just something that she picked up or actually something that was triggering the gag reflex the whole time. She ate fine, ran around the rest of the day, 2 days actually; with no problems. Stool have always been normal. I just chalked it up to either that hair; or maybe getting into the rodent food (I have 2 rats; they have a barrier at the bottom of the cage but sometimes manage to fling seeds etc. out and my Lua loves to scavenge. I do vacuum daily though and it would have to be a very opportunistic moment lol.) I figured it was just a weird freak thing since she didn't show any signs before or after the incident.

Past couple days she was back to her usual self. Then this morning she vomited up another tiny bit of bile. Now she's back to sleep on the bed as if nothing happened. I've been trying to find out if there's anything she could've gotten into. We're moving the rats into the spare bedroom just as a precaution. 

As far as diet, for the past week they've been eating chicken breast & drumsticks. Nothing different than the usual. Maybe she just needs more red meat intermingled in?? We do try making most of their diet at least 75% red meat; this week is just chicken because we found it for 99cents a pound. I'm debating just getting some nice rich beef heart to see if it helps. None of the other dogs are having any issues, though; and it's not like it's the first time we've had a "one protein only" week. I've washed all our bedding, vacuumed daily since the incident; and not sure what else I can try. The only other "treats" she's gotten is her freeze dried beef liver; which we've also been giving daily for a few months with no complications.

And I will explain the only reason I haven't taken Kahlua to the vet yet (and believe me, I would have her in the ER the moment I felt any urgency) is because I know how the conversation would go. 
-"What is she eating?"
-"Raw."
-"You should put her on I/D as it's better for them."
-. o O (Bull....) "Could we do some labwork to rule out other issues?"
~Bloodwork drawn & run~
-"Looks like some of her levels are a little off."
-"Yes, that's actually expected when fed a higher protein diet; you should have the study done on RAW values in my file already..."
-"I understand. But with the one-hour course I took in vet school that Hills funded, I still think she'd do fine on Science Diet."

Okay so maybe a little exaggerated at the end there.... >.< But you know what I mean LOL. We don't have any good vets near here. I trust them with surgeries but when it comes to nutrition; they all just want to blame the raw diet. And I know it's not their fault; they were taught what Hills paid to have them taught; but still it makes it really hard getting good advice when something effecting the GI tract is in question. I will still take her in if she starts showing any symptoms; but as of now it's just been really random and she seems otherwise fine. So.... any thoughts??


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

In my experience (many years in dogs), if all else is well, throwing up a little bile usually means the dog is hungry

pam in TX


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Pam is right. A little bile vomit, especially in the morning, usually means the dogs tummy is empty and they are expecting food. 

The cure? Give a late night snack to tide them through until morning. And/or give them a bite of food first thing when they wake up until you get their breakfast going. 

I imagine this will completely solve the bile vomits.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks you two! So far so good. I thought about it; and for the longest time I was giving her freeze dried liver treat each night before bed just as second nature. Well, since I keep it at my computer desk in the bedroom she'd gotten into a habit of jumping on my lap and staring at the container and whining to ask for the treat; sometimes mid-day. And yes I totally cave at the sight of those big brown eyes; but I do make her sit first... =P LOL. So maybe without even realizing it since I'd been giving them earlier in the day and not before bed as I did for a long time that was enough for her tummy to be upset. Anyway thanks for the advice; if there are any changes I'll be sure to update! =D You guys rock.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. I would never have thought that hunger could be a cause of vomiting bile. The one time Bandit did there was enough cat hair in the mix that I am sure that was the catalyst.


----------

